# Heat press and ceramic tile question - I'm so confused!



## nowitspersonal (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi All,

I'm new here, but I'm in serious need of some help! I make personalized photo coasters, and right now I am using decal paper to make them. It's fine, but I would love a method that didn't involve so many steps, and I would also love to enter the t-shirt business. So I'm looking into heat presses. But my question is, can I use transfer paper on a regular ceramic tile? The sublimation route is waaaay too expensive for me. I get my tiles for 20 cents, no way can I afford to spend $3 or $4 on them. But could I print on transfer paper, using my inkjet, and then put them on a tile with a heat press?

Any advice or opinions would be greatly appreciated!

Tanya


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

The only tile printing that I have done is with sublimation. I will tell you if you plan to do tiles you should look at a swinger type heat press that has a floating platen. This will allow you to lower the press down on the tiles in a manner that will not allow the tiles to move. Good luck. .... JB


----------

